# New Penny Fly



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Had a few minutes to kill and came up with this. Remember I am still in the beginner stages ;D


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

I like.  Will you tie a couple extra? I'll bring an 8wt.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Hey Tom. Look up Palmer Chenille. They sell it at the Fly Fisherman. Will give you a "fuller" head if you are looking to push more water. Also I have tied that fly already. Works well, also with a barred tail. Looks nice!!!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback. I will take all of it. Captron wants a couple so I am going to do a few variations. Probably a little smaller tail, some with a red head, and probably bead eyes. Also need a slightly longer shank so I can get more creative ;D


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Craft fur tail works well too. Is that a Owner Mosquito hook? I have been tying all my flies on those. Love them. Not as heavy as Mustad hooks though so you need to increase the size or style of eyes to compinsate.


----------



## jmarkklock (Dec 12, 2006)

Nice job Tom [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------

